# American v working cocker spaniel mum. Any differences?



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

American and English clockers are 2different breeds 

The English is divided in to 2 types within the breed the 'English show' which is stock and has a thicker coat bread on looks. The 'English Working' which tend to be taller slimmer and a thinner in some cases flat coat bread more for physical ability. 

The American cocker is a show but has a different shape to the English and a much longer and thicker oat than the English. The American cocker has a shorter muzzle so in the Cockapoo it gives a more teddy like face than the English which has a long elegant face which is emphasised by the poodle 


The toy v mini is more about size than anything els toy in general is smaller than the mini


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

A working cocker cross will most likely have a higher energy level than an American show cross.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes I'd agree with Karen, I've got an American cross and she's not got particularly high energy levels.. Don't get me wrong she Loves long walks but will cope fine if walks are restricted with bad weather etc. 

xxx


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds fine to me....I think they adapt to whatever their owners perceive of as the norm for their own particular life style. Sounds like a good life.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yep sounds good to me too ... Most of all she will be with her mum 24/7 so a very happy puppy indeed   

xxx


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like you need a pretty active dog to keep up with your lively family!


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have 2 english working cockapoos and 3 american cockapoos( min and toy) and i totally agree that the american cockapoos are more chilled than my english cockaoos.Having said that all of them could walk for miles,its just the english tend to be more hyper than the americans although one of my english( when she was younger) was way more hypoer than the other xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I have an American cross and a Working cross. The working cross is more energetic on walks .....but is the first to settle back at home and is the more chilled of the two in the house, the American being quite nervy.

They are all individuals.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like your puppy is going to have a lovely life with your family. That sounds like a great routine. He/she will thrive! 

I have a working/toy cross who is very energetic. She is versatile though and adapts very well to what we are doing. She loves a lazy Saturday morning then a big off lead walk in the afternoon. She's never been one for mornings, which suits us because neither are we!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Have you considered an English show cross as opposed to a working cross?


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I've got an English show cross and he's nuts!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How do you mean nuts? Lively, highly strung, nervous?


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Lively, lots of energy. Not nuts in a negative way, I just imagined he wouldn't be so energetic and bouncy.


----------

